# Monster Hunting Equipment



## ghost1066 (May 22, 2015)

Let's say your next vacation takes you into an area frequented by creatures of the night. You know the ones, your vampires and your werewolves and other such beasties. So now you need to have a little something on hand in case you have to do a bit of proactive monster reduction. I started a monster hunter's kit and here are the first 4 pieces.

Hammer and wooden stake made from oak taken from an old barn. Next is a mortar and pestle, mortar from aged sweetgum and pestle from old black locust. There will be more items added until we have a most comprehensive kit for the removal of both vampiric and lycanthropic menace.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2015)

Very cool. You're on a roll Tommy. Keep swinging!


----------



## ghost1066 (May 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Very cool. You're on a roll Tommy. Keep swinging!


Thanks Kevin I have absolutely no business messing with this stuff but it has been in my head for a couple of years now. I needed to spin a couple of things to get back into the feel of it so did these and a couple of bowls.


----------



## CWS (May 22, 2015)

So what do you in mind to keep ghost away?
Curt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ghost1066 (May 22, 2015)

CWS said:


> So what do you in mind to keep ghost away?
> Curt


Why, do you not want me posting here? Just say the word.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 22, 2015)

Thats a gorgeous mallet Tommy. We had a mallet swap here a couple years ago - That would have been a big hit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 22, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats a gorgeous mallet Tommy. WE had a mallet swap here a couple years ago - That would have been a big hit



Hmmm..... Mallet Swap..... I like to make Mallets.........

Those are some beautiful pieces Tom! I think I like the stake the best, the proportions are perfect!


----------



## ghost1066 (May 22, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats a gorgeous mallet Tommy. We had a mallet swap here a couple years ago - That would have been a big hit


That would have? Wow the stake and mallet I made in no time. They were cut from the same piece of scrap oak I had sitting in the shop and the mallet head was just squared off on the table saw and the edges sanded down a bit. Worm holes, one big beetle hole and some great color. The dark areas are burn marks from my dull saw blade. Thank you for the compliment I really like it but I have the story of the kit in my head so the mallet was made to match it. Might have to write that one up, too, as it keeps getting longer and more detailed. 

In the story the mallet and stake were made from old barn wood taken from a building where the hunter was at the time. He needed them and used what was on hand to create his tools after his other set was destroyed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghost1066 (May 22, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Hmmm..... Mallet Swap..... I like to make Mallets.........
> 
> Those are some beautiful pieces Tommy! I think I like the stake the best, the proportions are perfect!



There I fixed it for ya. 

Yes I used the Fibonacci sequence to determine the correct shape..... no really I used the old Mk 1 eyeball and tested the handle by seeing if it fit my hand. Sometimes you just get lucky on the cuts and know when to stop.


----------



## CWS (May 25, 2015)

If I offended you ghost I am sorry. That was not my intent. I was thinking of bad ghost not good ghost like you.
Curt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 28, 2015)

The stake could double as a garden dibble during the day when not chasing ghosts. I actually use one for planting onion sets.

Nice work BTW

Graybeard


----------



## ripjack13 (May 28, 2015)

Does he carry these in a backpack or a nice homemade wooden box?

The stakes could be used as hair sticks...2 would look good in the hair and they could be used like the martial arts weapon...Sai


----------



## ripjack13 (May 28, 2015)

Ooh...more thoughts...

If you implement aluminum and wood together so it would look like silver, the stakes would double duty for vamps and werewolf...


----------



## ghost1066 (May 28, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Does he carry these in a backpack or a nice homemade wooden box?
> 
> The stakes could be used as hair sticks...2 would look good in the hair and they could be used like the martial arts weapon...Sai



The stake is much too large for a hair stick  but yes could be used for other stabbing type purposes along with pressure point strikes and trapping. And yes I know that type of thing works after 40+ years of martial arts training and several black sashes up to 6th degree and a Weapons Master rank to show for it. 

If you go to the chatroom and read the stories there you can see how I added silver into the stories along with other goodies. There is actually a story to this set. His originals were lost and he made these during a hunt from old barn timbers. They are carried in a handmade hunter's kit with other bits and bobs needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

